# Nevada 2014



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got back from hunting the rubies, very rough country! Had a blast, hiked in 6 miles. 1600' up then a 900' decent. Didn't see any monster bucks we was told about, but the number of bucks seen was more than any Utah hunt I've been on in recent years. 

Ended up taking a small 3 by 2, it was a situation I couldn't pass up. And proved to be my only opportunity. Ended being a great teaching experience for my nephew. I was able to show him the gutless method and later deboneing for the pack out. He wants to start putting in next year for a nr tag and go back. My cousin also had a tag but we couldn't get it done for him.

Thanks to all the gave info, Wes, Goofy on areas to go. And to wyogoob for info on backpacking gear.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations on your hard earned trophy. Any pics?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Men are better off to have spent time afoot in the Ruby Mountains.-------SS


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

forgot how to resize pics to post, give me a few days and I'll hopefully figure it out


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are some pics


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Very , very nice. Congrats!

Rugged, but a cool mountain for sure!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like some STEEP but beautiful terrain. congrats on that buck! Looks like a pretty good size body on that one.


----------

